# PCE-FWS 20 Desliga-se frequentemente



## Joao Silva (16 Jun 2014 às 09:53)

Olá caros "meteo entusiastas",

Tenho uma PCE-FWS 20 à cerca de 2 anos e tem funcionado bem, raramente falha o sinal de recepção de dados, mas nos últimos meses desligou-se várias vezes do nada, aparentemente sem motivo, perdendo os dados todos.

Embora as pilhas tenham bom contacto com os pernes, dessas vezes retirava e voltava a colocar as pilhas várias vezes e lá voltava a ligar. No entanto, desta vez nem colocando pilhas novas, isso resultou.

Algum de vós já teve este problema ou sabe como resolvê-lo?
Obrigado. 

Uns bons banhos de sol e calor!!!

João


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Jun 2014 às 23:37)

Transmissor com humidade?


----------



## Joao Silva (22 Jun 2014 às 02:28)

filipe cunha disse:


> Transmissor com humidade?



Não. Não me devo ter explicado bem, estava a falar do receptor/display! E ainda não consegui perceber porque aquilo acontece.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jun 2014 às 07:57)

Joao Silva disse:


> Não. Não me devo ter explicado bem, estava a falar do receptor/display! E ainda não consegui perceber porque aquilo acontece.



Pensei que fosse o emissor .


----------

